

Slack Founder Has No F-ing Idea of Why Slack Exploded - beardless_sysad
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/19/why-is-messaging-app-slack-exploding-founder-i-have-no-f-king-idea/

======
spdustin
I know why we use it. The API/Integrations are awesome, and they allow us to
have a fluid, subscribe-to-what-you-care-about stream of everything our remote
team does everywhere.

------
rorykoehler
I'd reckon it was the inbuilt virality it has coupled with all the
integrations. No collaboration app comes remotely close in terms of being
useful without needing to throw away legacy organisational workflow.

------
Bahamut
That title was misleading for me - I was under the impression everyone was
abandoning it. In this context, exploded is a huge positive.

